# Other Pets > Horses >  Updated baby horse pictures, 4 months old!

## SlitherinSisters

I thought I would update you guys!!!

They are getting so big! I've started putting bareback saddles on them to get them used to being cinched and having something on their back. Of course I've been leading them, brushing them, picking up their feet, etc.


Tora.....isn't she GORGEOUS!!! I knew she would turn out nicely!


With my little sister




One with me



Horses just love attention! Can you tell we beat them every day?  :ROFL: 


A nice picture of my sister and Tora



Jazzy she's an extremely light palomino (we're selling her, so I didn't take a ton of pictures of her yesterday).



Look at Tora next to mom!!!


Tora


Look! She has greyish blue eyes!!!! Isn't that wild?!


Being a pain to mom....



And one nice shot of Bonnet, my baby.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

*jaw drop* Those horses are absolutely amazing. Can I come live with you and take care of the horses? I sleep on your floor! j/k.....or am I?  :Razz:

----------


## frankykeno

Yep they just look horribly ill treated and not cared for!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL:   That shot of Jazzy trying to see if your sister has any treats her back pocket is hilarious!  Tora is just a stunning baby and so big already!  I bet she's quite the handful for her momma.  Bonnet's just incredible.  Always makes me think of the wild west for some reason.  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> *jaw drop* Those horses are absolutely amazing. Can I come live with you and take care of the horses? I sleep on your floor! j/k.....or am I?


 :ROFL:  Sure why not! At this rate we're going to need another farm to keep them on. We actually gave a palomino to my aunt and her daughter already! SIX horses, and we started out with one, Bonnet  :Very Happy: 




> Yep they just look horribly ill treated and not cared for!     That shot of Jazzy trying to see if your sister has any treats her back pocket is hilarious!  Tora is just a stunning baby and so big already!  I bet she's quite the handful for her momma.  Bonnet's just incredible.  Always makes me think of the wild west for some reason.


They do look pretty bad don't they!  :Very Happy:  My sister screamed right after that picture because Jazzy found her ipod and tried to eat it  :ROFL: 

Tora is gorgeous! We've been waiting since May for her to shed out! FINALLY! This was the first month we've been able to see her black legs and all her dapples! I think she's absolutely gorgeous, and she is huge! Jazzy's parents are both 16-16.1 hands and Tora is WAY bigger than Jazzy. We're not sure how tall Tora's sire was supposed to be. He was gravely ill when he was born and spent the first six months of his life inside his owners house! He made it through thank god! 

I love Bonnet, she's come a long way since I got her 4 years ago. She was 200lbs underweight and had a respiratory infection. Oh, and either she wasn't broke or hadn't been rode in a decade.....that's what I get for buying her from a horse trader. I almost cried when I saw her in a mud lot and how sweet she was, I couldn't leave her there!

----------


## jknudson

Bonnet is stunning!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Bonnet is stunning!


Thanks!!! I love her to death! Would you believe she's the same age as me?! 21 years! She's an energetic little thing! We ran barrels for our second time ever in competition (about the 5th time we've done it together) and she was 3 seconds behind the winner! Not too bad when you're twice the age of almost all the other horses  :ROFL:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Six! 

*makes cardboard sign* Will clean up horse poo for couch to sleep on!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Six! 
> 
> *makes cardboard sign* Will clean up horse poo for couch to sleep on!


 :ROFL:  The babies need worked with and Princess really needs to be rode a lot more! (Tora's mom)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I miss having horses so bad. I had three when I was 7, but we had to move and the horses couldn't come with. Seeing your horses is really making me want one again. If you ever need an extra pair of hands, I'm willing to drive out there.  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I miss having horses so bad. I had three when I was 7, but we had to move and the horses couldn't come with. Seeing your horses is really making me want one again. If you ever need an extra pair of hands, I'm willing to drive out there.


Drive all the way from VA to Iowa!!!!  :ROFL:  Oh my goodness you're nuts!

----------

